# randy coutoure vs bruce lee



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

who would win in a street fight.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

bruce lee hands down.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 3, 2008)

With or without weapons?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2008)

which one has razor blades in der mouth?

who ever dat is i tink they would win.

dawg.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 3, 2008)

P-funk said:


> which one has razor blades in der mouth?
> 
> who ever dat is i tink they would win.
> 
> dawg.



I'm sorry, but you aren't pulling this off...
It is impossible for you to sound stupid enough to pull that off.


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 3, 2008)

Randy for sure, although lee's strikes were fast I can see randy eating a punch then taking him down and ground & pound him.


----------



## quincy (Apr 3, 2008)

They are both good in martial arts but even though Randy Couture looks Heavier and bigger than Bruce Lee, I would still go for the Kung Fu Fighter!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 4, 2008)

Both at peak I might say Bruce.  In the navy we used to spar full contact style with pads in the gym locker room.  This filipino guy was really quick and bouncy very hard to get hold of to ground & pound.  I'd imagine as quick and in such good cardio shape Bruce would bounce and wear Randy down effectively and if he could get one of those sidekicks in ouch....


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 4, 2008)

Randy.  I have all the respect in the world for Bruce Lee but he is not a fighter of today.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2008)

Randy.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2008)

and there is my 15,000th post, not a bad one if I do say don't myself.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2008)

Fedor would massacre them both.

Randy would destroy lee.


Bruce Lee would get killed by an average modern day MMA fighter.  They are just way more well rounded.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 4, 2008)

Randy is a great fighter, I just don't think he'd beat Lee.
Le''s speed and accuracy were just too much.


----------



## MeatZatk (Apr 4, 2008)

Bruce is dead so Randy should have no problem with him.  Now if Bruce were alive, I don't think it would even be a contest, Kato would kill him five times before Randy hit the floor.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone who thinks lee would win is obviously not very knowledgable when it comes to MMA.


Almost every single person who knows Randy would win, like myself, studies MMA, watches it, and practices it.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2008)

Two top level athletes, one who out weighs the other by 70lbs?

Randy seems like the obvious choice to me.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 4, 2008)

danny81 said:


> who would win in a street fight.



The one that isnt dead, dipshit.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 4, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> The one that isnt dead, dipshit.



I don't know, the one that is dead would probably take a punch a lot better.  Besides, if you have ever watched any zombie movies you would know that the dead are really, really strong.  Add Bruce Lee's speed to the zombie strength and you have an unbeatable fighter.


----------



## goob (Apr 4, 2008)

Bruce Lee. Far too quick and agile, plus better technique. Not to mention _pound for pound_, probably packs more of a strike. One inch punch anyone?


----------



## MCarty18 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I just want to say. As far as a more well rounded fighter Randy Couture hands down, but Bruce didn't have the MMA we have today. 
However I think Bruce would win with a quick shot to the nuts.
Bruce was a dirty fighter.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 4, 2008)

Bruce invented Mixed Martial Arts

Lee was a martial artist, instructor, actor, and founder of the Jeet Kune Do martial arts system. He is widely regarded as one of the most influential and famous martial artists of all time. He is also widely known as the greatest icon of martial arts cinema and a key figure of modern popular culture. In the martial arts folklore, he is considered by many to be the greatest martial artist of all time, including karate legend Joe Lewis and Davis Miller. 
 Lee's films elevated the traditional Hong Kong martial arts film to a new level and sparked a greater interest in Chinese martial arts in the West. Lee also became iconic to the Chinese, as he portrayed Chinese national pride and Chinese nationalism in his movies. His pioneering efforts paved the way for future martial artists and martial arts actors such as Jackie Chan, Jet Li and Chuck Norris, bringing martial arts films and actors to the mainstream. 
 Many see Lee as a model blueprint for acquiring a strong and efficient body as well as developing a mastery of martial arts and hand to hand combat skills. Lee began the process of creating his own fighting system known as Jeet Kune Do. Bruce Lee's evaluation of traditional martial arts doctrines is now seen as one of the first steps into popularizing the modern style of mixed martial arts.

 



 Dan Inosanto, another of Lee's close friends and himself an instructor in Lee's art, adds that Lee was only interested in strength that could readily be converted to power. "I remember once Bruce and I were walking along the beach in Santa Monica, out by where the 'Dungeon' (an old-time bodybuilding gym) used to be," recalls Inosanto, "when all of a sudden this big, huge bodybuilder came walking out of the Dungeon and I said to Bruce, 'Man, look at the arms on that guy!' I'll never forget Bruce's reaction, he said 'Yeah, he's big -- *but is he powerful?* Can he use that extra muscle efficiently?"

Power, according to Lee, lay in an individual's ability to use the strength developed in the gym quickly and efficiently; in other words, power was the measure of how quickly and effectively one could summon and coordinate strength for "real-world" purposes. On this basis, according to those who worked out with Lee from time to time such as martial arts actor Chuck Norris, Bruce Lee -- pound for pound-- might well have been one of the most powerful men in the world.

*Unbelievable Strength
* Lee's feats of strength are the stuff of legend; from performing push-ups - on one hand! - or thumbs only pushups, to supporting a 125-pound barbell at arms length in front of him (with elbows locked) for several seconds, or sending individuals (who outweighed him by as much as 100 pounds in some instances) flying through the air and landing some 15 feet away as a result of a punch that Lee delivered from only one-inch away, the power that Bruce Lee could generate -- at a mere bodyweight of 135 pounds -- is absolutely frightening. Not to mention some of his other nifty little habits like thrusting his fingers through full cans of Coca-Cola and sending 300 pound heavy bags slapping against the ceiling with a simple side kick. 
Strength training -- qua strength training -- was Lee's primary objective with resistance exercise. Later, as we shall soon see, his training evolved into more specialized applications that were beneficial to his specific goals as a martial artist. But before we get to there, let's first take a look at how Lee was first drawn to bodybuilding.

*Ideals & Possibilities*
For a number of years, Lee had made a concerted study of exercise physiology and anatomy. Refusing to merely accept tradition for tradition's sake - a stance that made him increasingly unpopular with the majority of his fellow martial artists who had been raised and were now in the process of passing on (without questioning) the various martial traditions of the East -- Lee's background in physiology and kinesiology had imbued him with the ability to discern a useful exercise from an unproductive one and therefore he was able to avoid the obstacle of wasted time in any of his workouts. Lee believed that the student of exercise science should aim at nothing less than physical perfection, with all that it implies in its totality; he should want great strength, great speed, great coordination, exuberant health, and, by no means least, the muscular beauty of form which distinguishes a physically perfect human being. To Lee, the whole secret of success in bodybuilding lay in the principle of progressive resistance, but he also recognized that there was another component that had won a place in the vocabulary of physical culture and that word was persistence.

 *Knowledge Is Power:*
For the past seven years I've been hard at work compiling all (and I mean ALL) of Bruce Lee's training programs, notes and annotations on physical training for a book series that, like Lee's training methods, has proved to be constantly evolving (the training material has been presented in the book entitled_ The Art of Expressing The Human Body,_ Tuttle Publishing, Boston). And what amazes me after having looked through all of his materials is just how thorough his knowledge of training actually was. Lee collected over 140 books on bodybuilding, weight training, physiology and kinesiology during his lifetime, in addition to well over 2,000 books on philosophy and the martial arts. Lee believed that *you could never know "too much" about a subject* that could benefit your health and he lived his entire life trying to acquire as much knowledge about health and fitness as he could.
Although Lee is no longer with us, his teachings and his example live on. Certainly this is so in the realm of exercise science. Lee epitomized the athletic ideals of diligence, hard work, bearing up under adversity and refusing to short-change either oneself or one's potential. "Low aim is the biggest crime a man can commit," he once told Tae Kwon Do Master, Jhoon Rhee. "Remember, Life is a journey, not a destination."
The Roman philosopher Seneca once said that, "Life, if thou knowest how to use it, is long enough." If this is so, then Bruce Lee's life was long enough to be a fulfilling one, perhaps - given what he accomplished and the enduring influence of his example -- it might just be considered one of the more meaningful lives of the twentieth century. And it was Lee's commitment to excellence - and to a principled approach to training - that resulted in the creation of one of the greatest physiques in modern history.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2008)

Bruce Lee gives up 20 LB's to a Light Weight fight:  He is 20 LB's lighter than the lightest fighters in larger orgs like the UFC.  Couture fights at heavy weight.


No contest really.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2008)

Bruce Lee Vs ????????? - Sherdog Mixed Martial Arts Forums


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 4, 2008)

I dunno, i think its a bit short-sighted to say that he didnt have martial arts as we have it today - Kung Fu has been around for a few thousand years, many other martial arts have been around for times ranging from 20 to 500+ years. How long has MMA been popularised in the west in the form similar to what it takes now?

A few decades at most? (Im half rhetorical, half actually asking here )

Bruce Lee hasnt been dead THAT long. Over a millenia of cumulative knowledge on martial arts by the Chinese people that was passed on to him isnt going to be beat out in the relatively short time since he was in his prime.

Its common sense to say that he'd have a tougher time with heavier opponants because thats just how it works, but theres no substitute for innate ability. All the training money can buy cant compete with "a natural" and thats what BL was. I dont think he was ever actually beaten, or even came CLOSE to being beaten.

Few fights are a walkover, and sure its a different stage now compared to back then, but to say that in his prime he has no chance against ANY modern MMA fighters is like saying Ali in his prime would have no chance against ANY modern boxers.

I know its not an exact comparison, so dont flame me for that, the point is that both those guys were always gonna be the best at what they did no matter when they were born.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2008)

BJ Penn would murder Lee.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 4, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> BJ Penn would murder Lee.



Well some say to win you have to fight with your heart and soul, which puts Lee at a disadvantage because if South Park has taught us ANYTHING its that Asians don't HAVE souls.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 4, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> BJ Penn would murder Lee.



So Matt Serra is one of the greatest of all time??  Being that Matt Hughes worked BJ in their second fight, then Georges Rush St. Pierre worked Hughes in their ast fight, and ultimately Matt Serra knocked GSP's ass out...hence Matt Serra can beat Hughes, Penn, and ultimately Bruce??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 4, 2008)

What none of you have considered, is that...  what?
Lee never studied moves of aikido, judo, jujutsu, indian wrestling, roman greco technique, sambo!?...
All that shit was around before the gracie's were born.


He put ALL techniques into his fighting, and at the time OWNED all what were modern top martial artists.

Watch this slo-mo demo from the 67natl championships.
He owns this guy SO many ways






YouTube Video


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 4, 2008)

actualy mr gaz he was beaten once. although there were a few fights he considerd a loss becouse the fight was not completed in the time he thought a fight should be won. well he may have lost more than once but one that i am aware of. bruce lee was amazing, and a inspiration to many including myself.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 4, 2008)

danny81 said:


> who would win in a street fight.



Me over you dumbass...all day.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 4, 2008)

The big thing is...   no one will ever know...

and the ONLY reason I even posted things about Bruce Lee
is because this was a street fight question.  Not an octagon question.

I dont know and neither do any of you


----------



## danny81 (Apr 4, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> Fedor would massacre them both.
> 
> Randy would destroy lee.
> 
> ...



competly agree bro


----------



## maniclion (Apr 5, 2008)

danny81 said:


> competly agree bro


But Bruce Lee was real cuzzo, he was a gang leader of a chinese street gang.  He used to mirk clowns in the alleys of his hood....


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 5, 2008)

You are right about never knowing, I think the closest we can see of such is Cung Lee, and he is currently picking apart foes in MMA, but he is not being tested on the ground and he knows it....as of yet, no one has been able to get him to the ground, though Frank Shamrock barely tried, and had a game plan to try and beat Cung on the feet, to no avail...

perhaps a comparison between Cung and Bruce isnt fair, but it is the closest I can come up with...


----------



## KelJu (Apr 5, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> The big thing is...   no one will ever know...
> 
> and the ONLY reason I even posted things about Bruce Lee
> is because this was a street fight question.  Not an octagon question.
> ...



No shit Sherlock. Not being able to ever know is what makes the thread fun. I vote for Coutoure!


----------



## danny81 (Apr 5, 2008)

yah but cung le does kickboxing not JKD.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 5, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Not being able to ever know is what makes the thread fun.!



Exactly.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 5, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah but cung le does kickboxing not JKD.




that is why the comparison is flawed....but who says Bruce Lee couldnt pick up other fighting styles?


are you talking Bruce Lee restricted to what he knew when he passed? Or more of a modernized Bruce Lee vs. Couture....?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 5, 2008)

Bruce Lee = 130 LB's

Randy = 230 LB's


----------



## biggfly (Apr 5, 2008)

Couture gets his mitts on Bruce and can clutch him...game over.  Thats IF he could get them on him, IF. Bruce could cave in his adams apple long before that ever happened.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 5, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Couture gets his mitts on Bruce and can clutch him...game over.  Thats IF he could get them on him, IF. Bruce could cave in his adams apple long before that ever happened.



So could Jet Li and Jackie Chan.  And, infact, bruce lee can punch you without even hitting you.  The force from his punch is so fast, that the air preassure will knock you out.


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2008)

I think it might go a little something like this -






YouTube Video











Except take 30 lbs off the small guy and add 30 to the big guy.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 5, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> that is why the comparison is flawed....but who says Bruce Lee couldnt pick up other fighting styles?
> 
> 
> are you talking Bruce Lee restricted to what he knew when he passed? Or more of a modernized Bruce Lee vs. Couture....?


him before.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 5, 2008)

fufu said:


> I think it might go a little something like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



goob i like u and everything but thtat is fucking stupid. bruce would have 0 chance if it went to the ground. he has a punchers chance if its standing cuz he might landa lucky punch to his throat but thats it


----------



## goob (Apr 5, 2008)

danny81 said:


> goob i like u and everything but thtat is fucking stupid. bruce would have 0 chance if it went to the ground. he has a punchers chance if its standing cuz he might landa lucky punch to his throat but thats it


 
 fufu you mean?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 5, 2008)

goob said:


> fufu you mean?



o yah lol fufu. iget u gys confused cuz of the cat lol


----------



## biggfly (Apr 5, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> So could Jet Li and Jackie Chan.  And, infact, bruce lee can punch you without even hitting you.  The force from his punch is so fast, that the air preassure will knock you out.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 5, 2008)

For the record, very few of you seem to even know what Jeet Kune Do is even about.  It is not a style of fighting, which in itself is a style of fighting.  It encompasses every style, but also no style at the same time.

That and Bruce Lee was far more powerful than Randy is.  Those of you who know anything about basic physics will know what I mean.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 5, 2008)

biggfly said:


>



Agreed - Jackie Chan and Jet Li are actors, not fighters.  I believe Jet Li even commented on this in an interview at some point saying that Bruce Lee would have destroyed him in a fight.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 5, 2008)

r u kidding? saying that bruce is more powerful than randy. and u call me stupid lol


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> Bruce Lee = 130 LB's
> 
> Randy = 230 LB's



This cinches it for me.

Be bigger doesn't necessarily mean a fighter will win, but we're talking about a much larger, very well trained fighter.

They're both well trained fighters, but Randy has the laws of physics on his side.

And for those of you who are saying that we shouldn't bother discussing this because we'll never know; Next time we'll make it an easy question.

Who'll win: Bruce Lee vs. Stephen Hawking?


----------



## MeatZatk (Apr 5, 2008)

If it were to go down in the street (during a rainstorm), it would look something like this.






YouTube Video


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2008)

Stephen Hawking fo'sure!!!


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> This cinches it for me.
> 
> Be bigger doesn't necessarily mean a fighter will win, but we're talking about a much larger, very well trained fighter.
> 
> ...



On the subject of physics, force = mass * acceleration.  I don't remember the exact timings anymore, but the time of contact from having his hand by his side to the opponent's face was measured in the hundreths of seconds.  I don't know how fast Randy is, but I doubt he comes close to that kind of speed.  Strength-wise Randy might be physically bigger, but pound for pound Bruce was likely equally as powerful.

For the retarded here (ala Danny81), this is like comparing a baseball being thrown at you and a bullet being shot at you.  The baseball might be 20x as heavy as the bullet, however it is not traveling anywhere near as fast.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> On the subject of physics, force = mass * acceleration.  I don't remember the exact timings anymore, but the time of contact from having his hand by his side to the opponent's face was measured in the hundreths of seconds.  I don't know how fast Randy is, but I doubt he comes close to that kind of speed.  Strength-wise Randy might be physically bigger, but pound for pound Bruce was likely equally as powerful.
> 
> For the retarded here (ala Danny81), this is like comparing a baseball being thrown at you and a bullet being shot at you.  The baseball might be 20x as heavy as the bullet, however it is not traveling anywhere near as fast.



I don't know how Randy's speed stacks up to Bruce's either, but I'm willing to bet that he's not that slow.

Another component to fighting is the toughness of the body.  Both the toughness in regards to hitting, but also in regards to taking a hit.

I think that, based on the type of training he does and the number of fights he's been in, Randy is tougher in the physical sense.  And having muscles isn't the key to toughness, it's a matter of conditioning.  Wolff's Law and all that.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Stephen Hawking fo'sure!!!



It appears that Stephen has upgraded a bit:


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2008)

danny81 said:


> o yah lol fufu. iget u gys confused cuz of the cat lol



You didn't understand my comparison at all.


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> For the record, very few of you seem to even know what Jeet Kune Do is even about.  It is not a style of fighting, which in itself is a style of fighting.  It encompasses every style, but also no style at the same time.
> 
> That and Bruce Lee was far more powerful than Randy is.  Those of you who know anything about basic physics will know what I mean.



What would you rather get punched in the face by - 

a right hook from randy
a right hook from bruce


----------



## biggfly (Apr 5, 2008)

danny81 said:


> r u kidding? saying that bruce is more powerful than randy. and u call me stupid lol



Yep Danny...we call you stupid and it has absolutely nothing to do with this post or thread


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 5, 2008)

fufu said:


> What would you rather get punched in the face by -
> 
> a right hook from randy
> a right hook from bruce



It's a hard decision; either one would probably put me lights out in one shot.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 5, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> It's a hard decision; either one would probably put me lights out in one shot.



ur a moron bro. bruce lee only has better speed then randy. hes no where near as tough or has powerful. randy is better at fighting. everyone knows that bruce lees triple spinning hook kick will never be able to hit a trained fighter


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2008)

I realize that idolizing Bruce because he could perform martial arts and because he was in good shape, but have any of you actually seen him in anything _near _a real fight?

Granted, a octagon match isn't a real fight, but at least it's close.  And Randy has be in countless matches but I've yet to see Bruce in a single match (besides exhibition matches).

My point being: what are you basing Bruce's supremacy on?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 5, 2008)

Danny: Do us all a favor and hide a gun in your mouth, then accidentally pull the trigger.  Retard.

DOMS: He had very few "real" fights actually - most of them were untaped street brawls in China before he moved to the US.  To my knowledge, the only "real" fight he did on US soil was versus Wong Jack Man in which he won extremely quickly.

It's all speculation like a lot of things, but I'm basing it off of the feats of strength and speed that he was known for demonstrating.  He was powerful enough to send a 300lb sand bag flying to the ceiling with a side kick, yet quick enough to snatch a penny from your palm and replace it with another coin before you could close it (he was the originator of the trick that has shown up in a couple movies).


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2008)

I would really need to see these feats before I believed them.

There are all these myths about Paul Anderson (among with several other old school lifters) and how amazing he/they was at lifting weights, but all his/their supposed best lifts were way beyond what he/them had done in competition and were never video taped or officially recorded. 

I don't buy it.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2008)

Holy jesus, I cant believe this thread took off..


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's a couple






YouTube Video











Unfortunately they didn't have youtube back then, so a lot of stuff didn't get taped


----------



## danny81 (Apr 5, 2008)

lmfao at the heavy bag one. big fucking deal. randy coutoure could make that little "heavy" bag fly and hsi technique wasnt that amazing either.and those 1 handed pushps ill give him that but that doesnt mean hes stronger then randy because randy is much bigger


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Here's a couple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That didn't show me anything you mentioned.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2008)

This is Lee versus an OLD BJJ fighter, who is now obsolete in MMA.  This is evident with Royce Gracie, although a legend in the 90's, the spot has now passed him buy.  Guys like him would still OWN the fuck out of Lee.







YouTube Video


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 6, 2008)

What the fuck are you talking about?  The title of that video doesn't say it's Lee, he doesn't fight like Lee, he doesn't even look like Lee.  Way to try and lie.  FAIL.​


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

but jason delucia still is a kung fu expert


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

YouTube - Bruce Lee Punching Heavy Bag
lmao thats only 75lbs i hit harder then him lmao


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

btw big dyl im pretty sure the gracies challenged bruce but bruce backed down


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

YouTube - ricky hatton
lmao ricky hatton who weights around the same as bruce. makes the bag flywith even less punches. btw hes wearing 1lbs gloves on each hand and the bag weighs more


----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? The title of that video doesn't say it's Lee, he doesn't fight like Lee, he doesn't even look like Lee. Way to try and lie. FAIL.​


 
Exactly.  Just face it 'dyl. Your beloved MMA friends would get owned by the pound for pound stronger, much faster, more flexible and technical martial artist Bruce Lee was.

I bet the speed difference between them would be staggering.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

actually hatton is 6lbs less then bruce when fighting. hatton fights 140 and bruce said he was 146. and goob bruce has no wear near the experience or skill as coutoure or any mid level mma fighter.


----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> actually hatton is 6lbs less then bruce when fighting. hatton fights 140 and bruce said he was 146. and goob bruce has no wear near the experience or skill as coutoure or any mid level mma fighter.


 
A man who devoted his whole life to martial arts, studyed nearly all diciplines, developed _his own_ martial art, and blazed the way for martial arts to be taught in mainstream America, does not have the skill?????

Don't be fucking stupid.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 6, 2008)

goob said:


> A man who devoted his whole life to martial arts, studyed nearly all diciplines, developed _his own_ martial art, and blazed the way for martial arts to be taught in mainstream America, does not have the skill?????
> 
> Don't be fucking stupid.



COme on Goob...you are asking the IMPOSSIBLE of Danny...not to be stupid!!


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

goob said:


> A man who devoted his whole life to martial arts, studyed nearly all diciplines, developed _his own_ martial art, and blazed the way for martial arts to be taught in mainstream America, does not have the skill?????
> 
> Don't be fucking stupid.



he has no where near the skills of randy coutoure. if he tries one spinning kick on randy hes getting slammed. they didnt realize back then that spinning and flying kicks didnt work.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

goob said:


> Exactly.  Just face it 'dyl. Your beloved MMA friends would get owned by the pound for pound stronger, much faster, more flexible and technical martial artist Bruce Lee was.
> 
> I bet the speed difference between them would be staggering.



rly? the this guy must be the best fighter ever to live YouTube - Most Full Contact Punch Strikes In 1 Minute
look how fast he is. his speed difference would not let lee do anything


----------



## biggfly (Apr 6, 2008)

Who the fuck is he going to knock out with those punches besides your ass?? Speed does not equate to power.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

EXACTLY dumbass everyone is sayingthat bruce is so fast. doesnt matter he doesnt have the skill or power he actually hits like a bitch


----------



## biggfly (Apr 6, 2008)

Bruce hit nowhere near like that clown...


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

compare these two vids
YouTube - ricky hatton
thats ricky hatton 140 hitting a bag over 100 with glves that weight over a pound each
this is bruce hitting a bag much lighter and weighing aroudn 146
YouTube - ricky hatton


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> he has no where near the skills of randy coutoure. if he tries one spinning kick on randy hes getting slammed. they didnt realize back then that spinning and flying kicks didnt work.




Fuck... real english..... Speak like this all the time dipshit.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

maniclion talked me into now get off my dick


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol i type betta on dis site den i do on my fucking essays for schoo


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2008)

No I can tell you are a fake now. Even more, you are getting worked talking about fighting, so you are forgetting about your mad skillz in destroying the English Language.  

Just a dipshit troll.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

no ask maniclin we had a tak thru PMs


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

also if ju read his books u wud no dat he didnt train lower body all of his workouts were like isometrics and punching with dumbells and shit everyfighter now nos that it is useless to punch with dumbells or barbells because it doesnt really help ur punches


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 6, 2008)

I think you're confusing Chuck Norris and Bruce Lee douchebag.  Bruce rarely did outright spinning/roundhouse kicks.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> btw big dyl im pretty sure the gracies challenged bruce but bruce backed down



Oh really douchebag?  Royce Gracie was born in 1966, Bruce Lee died in 1973.  I'm sure he challenged him when he was 6-7 years old.

Go lie down in the middle of a street please.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Oh really douchebag?  Royce Gracie was born in 1966, Bruce Lee died in 1973.  I'm sure he challenged him when he was 6-7 years old.
> 
> Go lie down in the middle of a street please.



do some reasearch on the gracies dumbass. royce was probably the worst gracie. his father was the one that challenged bruce


----------



## biggfly (Apr 6, 2008)

You are a fraud...fucking wannabe...constantly forgetting your fake alterior ego and typing in one post like a person with somewhat of a brain, then realizing it when someone calls you on it, then POOF, right back to being a fraud and a fronting like you are a thug on the next post....sitting at home on mama's couch all the while asking her for a ride to the mall so you can be a "mall banger".


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

ok as soon as maniclion signs on ask him about our talk iight


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

btw bruce lee got his ass whooped by gene lebell. and he is no where near randys level


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh really?  Helio Gracie challenged Bruce did he?  Have sources for this or are you pulling this out of your extremely overused ass, assuming you can reach past your homeboy's dicks?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

i didnt say he did. i said im pretty sure. and if gene lebell could beat bruce then the gracies would kill him. and if the gracies could kill him then GSP, BJ penn, etc would kill him even worse. meaning that randy wouldnt have any proble beating him


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Fuck... real english..... Speak like this all the time dipshit.



YEP.  All it took was to get him fired up about something and bam, better english.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2008)

I was watching Fight Quest on Discovery Channel.  These two guys go around and train different martial arts with the top guys in the world.  Anyways, they trained with some kenpo guys which is alot like JKD.  The sad thing was, the two guys who have never trained this ended up beating and owning alot of the black belts... after a few days of training.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> YEP.  All it took was to get him fired up about something and bam, better english.



r u guys uckig retarded? maniclion made me type like dis. and yo if i was rly pissed and typing fast i wudnt type like fucking dis it takes so much longer cuz i not used to it.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

pretty much everyone dat fights said randy would win. sooo....


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 6, 2008)

Gene LeBell was a friend of Bruce's and they worked together.  Bruce undoubtedly learned grappling techniques from him, just as Gene learned techniques from Bruce.

What fight are you referring to, douche?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

they had a fight and gene choked out bruce


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

i cant ind any evidence of it because like u said they didnt have youtube back tehn.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

bruce lee might be the most overated person ever. hes not that good a fighter at all i bet many guys at my mma gym would fuck him up


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

if bruce was born a little later then these arguments would never hapen becaue he woudl get destroyed in mma


----------



## KentDog (Apr 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> punching with dumbells and shit everyfighter now nos that it is useless to punch with dumbells or barbells because it doesnt really help ur punches


A large percentage of boxers I know shadowbox with wrist weights; including a national champion. It is supposed to increase your handspeed.

If you follow boxing at all, you'll see handspeed can really make the difference in fights, often times leading to a complete mismatch, with the faster guy killing the other.

And if you know anything about boxing, you know that Ricky Hatton does NOT really weigh 140. He may make weight at 140, but that is a weight-drained Hatton. Before dehydrating, Hatton is 160, and his natural walk-around weight is an embarassing 200+ pounds. Not only this, but if you thought Mayweather/Hatton was a mismatch, imagine the beatdown a faster Bruce Lee would give Hatton.


----------



## KentDog (Apr 6, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> I was watching Fight Quest on Discovery Channel.  These two guys go around and train different martial arts with the top guys in the world.  Anyways, they trained with some kenpo guys which is alot like JKD.  The sad thing was, the two guys who have never trained this ended up beating and owning alot of the black belts... after a few days of training.


I don't know how similar I would consider Kenpo with JKD. I'd also have to see the episode, because of all the Fight Quest episodes I've seen, these two suckers get severely owned.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

KentDog said:


> A large percentage of boxers I know shadowbox with wrist weights; including a national champion. It is supposed to increase your handspeed.
> 
> If you follow boxing at all, you'll see handspeed can really make the difference in fights, often times leading to a complete mismatch, with the faster guy killing the other.
> 
> And if you know anything about boxing, you know that Ricky Hatton does NOT really weigh 140. He may make weight at 140, but that is a weight-drained Hatton. Before dehydrating, Hatton is 160, and his natural walk-around weight is an embarassing 200+ pounds. Not only this, but if you thought Mayweather/Hatton was a mismatch, imagine the beatdown a faster Bruce Lee would give Hatton.



yah they do that with liek 1 lb weights bruce did it with 10s its proven that it actually fucks up your hand speed because u have to slow it down when punchign so u dont hyperextend ur elbows. 

yah ricky fatton is his nick name. but he at that vid he was prolly close to 140 since it was obviously near the fight since he was wearing the sweat suit. and umm bruce isnt really faster then mayweather and mayweathe boxes he doenst do bullsht JKD. whats with all these bruce nut huggers


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2008)

Bruce Lee was a very intelligent person, he didn't need to punch people to prove himself and he impacted the world a whole lot more than Randy or any other fighter today ever will.

Bruce used his mind not his fists. He was a good person who wrote and read extensively on many different subjects and actually improved the world.

I don't give two shits who would win in a hypothetical fight. 100 years from now Bruce Lee's legend and work will still be around and he will still be known, Randy will just be some guy who beat up a couple of guys and was the champ a couple of times before retiring into ambiguity.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

bruce lee "legacy" will die shortly when people realize that he is no where near as good as people think he is


----------



## KentDog (Apr 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah they do that with liek 1 lb weights bruce did it with 10s its proven that it actually fucks up your hand speed because u have to slow it down when punchign so u dont hyperextend ur elbows.
> 
> yah ricky fatton is his nick name. but he at that vid he was prolly close to 140 since it was obviously near the fight since he was wearing the sweat suit. and umm bruce isnt really faster then mayweather and mayweathe boxes he doenst do bullsht JKD. whats with all these bruce nut huggers


Are you arguing that Bruce Lee didn't have fast handspeed? Obviously whatever he was doing worked. I have seen wrist weights at 1-5 pounds. What is your source out of curiosity?

I would consider Bruce Lee's handspeed faster than Floyd Mayweather's. Floyd is quick, but as far as throwing combos, Floyd is not faster. Roy Jones Junior's handspeed was faster than Floyd Mayweather's too. Even today you can see his lightning fast handspeed at different angles (check out round 11 against Hanshaw); Floyd doesn't even have this, his quickness is all-around quickness: handspeed, legs, and body movement. How can you say JKD was bullshit? I love boxing, but I doubt Mayweather would be able to defend himself against Bruce Lee's kicks.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

ross enamait has written alot on how it slows down your hands. in a street fight he would beat mayweather because mayweathers boxing style isnt good for a fight. but any heavyweight fighter boxer or mma fighter would kill him. and any decent lightweight mma fighter would beat him and any good ligthweight boxer would beat him. hatton for instance i think cud take him


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

and JKD is bulshit becuase it just doesnt work. its  agood concept but overlal doesnt work. all te JKD practionors got crushed in mma


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

lets put bruce lee agsint gina carrano there about the same wieght


----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> bruce lee "legacy" will die shortly when people realize that he is no where near as good as people think he is


 
danny, do some research on Bruce Lee. The man got 'legend' status for good reason. A remarkable athelete.

From wiki:
Physical feats
*Lee's phenomenal fitness meant he was capable of performing many exceptional physical feats.[45][46][47][48] The following list includes some of the physical feats that are documented and supported by reliable sources.*

Lee's striking speed from three feet with his hands down by his side reached five hundredths of a second.[49]
Lee could spring a 235 lb (107 kg) opponent 15 feet (4.6 metres) away with a 1 inch punch.[48]
Lee's combat movements were at times too fast to be captured on film at 24fps, so many scenes were shot in 32fps to put Lee in slow motion. Normally martial arts films are sped up.[50][51][52]
In a speed demonstration, Lee could snatch a dime off a person's open palm before they could close it, and leave a penny behind.[53]
Lee could perform push ups using only his thumbs[41][48]
Lee would hold an elevated v-sit position for 30 minutes or longer.[47]
Lee could throw grains of rice up into the air and then catch them in mid-flight using chopsticks.[41]
Lee performed one-hand push-ups using only the thumb and index finger[48][54][41][48]
Lee performed 50 reps of one-arm chin-ups.[55]
From a standing position, Lee could hold a 125 lb (57 kg) barbell straight out. [47][41]
Lee could break wooden boards 6 inches (15 cm) thick.[56]
Lee performed a side kick while training with James Coburn and broke a 150-lb (68 kg) punching bag[47][57]
Lee could cause a 300-lb (136 kg) bag to fly towards and thump the ceiling with a side kick.[48]
In a move that has been dubbed "Dragon Flag", Lee could perform leg lifts with only his shoulder blades resting on the edge of a bench and suspend his legs and torso perfectly horizontal midair. [58]
Lee could thrust his fingers through unopened steel cans of Coca-Cola, at a time before cans were made of the softer aluminum metal.[59]
Lee could use one finger to leave dramatic indentations on pine wood.[59]
*Also in wiki:*

Lee was not a professional competitor, but he did set his sights upon the goal of being one of the fittest and strongest fighters of the world, and he went through life earnestly attempting to achieve this. Lee researched many arts in his life and used what he found was useful and rejected what he did not. He also made subtle changes where he could if what he found did not fit his specific requirements. He tended to favor techniques where he could best take advantage of his own attributes, be it his phenomenal speed, strength, elusiveness or power. Lee did say he could have beaten anybody in the world in a real fight.
Dan Inosanto said, "there's no doubt in my mind that if Bruce Lee had gone into pro boxing, he could easily have ranked in the top three in the lightweight division or junior-welterweight division." Birchland, Bob (November), ""The Truth of Boxing: A Critical Look at Bruce Lee's Hand Skills"", _Black Belt Magazine_: pg. 93, <http://www.blackbeltmag.com>
*Bruce was also trained in Western boxing and won the 1958 Boxing Championship match against 3-time champion Gary Elms by knockout in the 3rd round. Before arriving to the finals against Elms, Lee had knocked out 3 straight boxers in the first round*


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

gary elms was 3 time champion of what? hes not even on boxrec


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lee could spring a 235 lb (107 kg) opponent 15 feet (4.6 metres) away with a 1 inch punch. the 1 inch punch has to be specially set up and shit no way he could pull it off in a real fight. also if that 235lb guy was randy coutoure that punch would barely od anything

Lee's combat movements were at times too fast to be captured on film at 24fps, so many scenes were shot in 32fps to put Lee in slow motion. Normally martial arts films are sped up. ok have you ever seen mohommed alis phantom punch?
In a speed demonstration, Lee could snatch a dime off a person's open palm before they could close it, and leave a penny behind.[53] 
that has barely any carryover to fighting
Lee could perform push ups using only his thumbs[41][48] 
thats because he was ridiouclsly liyh
Lee would hold an elevated v-sit position for 30 minutes or longer.[47] thats just a waist of time
Lee could throw grains of rice up into the air and then catch them in mid-flight using chopsticks.[41] ok again waist of time
Lee performed one-hand push-ups using only the thumb and index finger[48][54][41][48] he was ridiouclysly light. i havee seen a kid on some site i forgot perform that
Lee performed 50 reps of one-arm chin-ups.[55]  thats not that hard for a pro fighter at that weght
From a standing position, Lee could hold a 125 lb (57 kg) barbell straight out. [47][41] static strenght has little carryover to fighting. 
Lee could break wooden boards 6 inches (15 cm) thick.[56] ok...
Lee performed a side kick while training with James Coburn and broke a 150-lb (68 kg) punching bag[47][57] mike tyson broke them with his fists
Lee could cause a 300-lb (136 kg) bag to fly towards and thump the ceiling with a side kick.[48] i want to see that plus i bet many mma fighters could do that


Lee could use one finger to leave dramatic indentations on pine wood.[59] bull shit

btw u notice none of those strenght feats have to do with legs. bruce didnt train his legs whih is where all your power comes from


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

i should have made the title randy couture vs bruce lee(only vote if you area  fighter)


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2008)

retardssaywhat


----------



## biggfly (Apr 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i should have made the title randy couture vs bruce lee(only vote if you area  fighter)



The should have made this site for people with a brain only(only post if you are capable of typing and sounding like an intelligent person...tough luck DannyAteOne).


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2008)

Danny is actually right though.




Bruce Lee was an actor, and alot of his feats are more for show.  It's turned into this mythical subculture which could easily be true of a modern day Jackie Chan or Jet Li.  The fact is, Bruce Lee's knowledge is outdated by modern day standards.  He was not substantial enough to fight any relevent fighter of today.  I think any UFC lightweight fighter would beat him in a street fight.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> Danny is actually right though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yah ur 100% right. put him againsts BJ penn and he would get fucked up


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 6, 2008)

You are a fucking retard.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 6, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> Danny is actually right though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bruce Lee acted for a living, but that was not his life's work.  Are you seriously trying to tell me (after already being caught lying in this thread once) that the founder of one of the most successful styles of martial arts was only successful as an actor?  And translate my use of the word "style" loosely - JKD is not a style, yet it is all styles.

The only comparison I can think of modern day is a true Shaolin Monk since they are the only other martial artists that train with the intensity and focus that Bruce was well known for.  However like Bruce, they don't seek to show off to increase the size of their ego.  Even they are constrained by their style though, a weakness Bruce did not have.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

bro stfu. u are an idiot. JKD is not even close to the most succesful style at all. also shaolin monks would get bitched by randy coutoure


----------



## kiko (Apr 6, 2008)

This sounds like the jackasses who say that Kobe Bryant is better than Michael Jordan just because they never saw Jordan play in his prime.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 6, 2008)

True.  Also sounds like a kid who sucks one too many dicks trying to make himself sound not like a moron.  And failing.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

umm no. randy is bigger, stronger, and has better techinque then bruce.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> True.  Also sounds like a kid who sucks one too many dicks trying to make himself sound not like a moron.  And failing.



U HAVE NO IDEA WHAT UR TALKING ABOUT. u have shwoed nothing good about bruce. all u sohowed was a video of bruce punching a very light heavybag and showing that his poweris incredible when its not.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> bro stfu. u are an idiot. JKD is not even close to the most succesful style at all. also *shaolin monks would get bitched by randy coutoure*



holy shit, that is.... I mean, 
danny, you really are fucking retarded aren't you?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

ummm no. shaolin monks have no ground game. u ever see all those "masters" at karate or w.e get killed by royce gracie


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 6, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> holy shit, that is.... I mean,
> danny, you really are fucking retarded aren't you?



Please don't feed the trolls.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

^^^how am i troling. u calling big dlyl a troll to? he has my back on this one.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ummm no. shaolin monks have no ground game. u ever see all those "masters" at karate or w.e get killed by royce gracie



ummmmm yes, you are fucking retarded... no shaolin monk competes in the ufc you fucking idiot. Monks do not train for competetive fighting, neither did Bruce Lee, but you can't get your ignorant fucking 17 year old mind around that. Monks do not give a shit about titles, it's their way of life. You made a poll about a street fight, when apparently you don't even know what a street fight entails. No rules, no referee... whoever gets lucky first wins... doesn't matter shit about weight differences, or if 35 other guys professing to have studied JKD have gotten beaten *in a ring, with rules, and a referee*.
You are a fukkin kid who's pretty much only gotten his ass kicked in wrestling matches, yet you tell people that they don't know what they are talking about. 
Win a few real fights Danny, not with your 'boys' either you fucking girl.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Please don't feed the trolls.



sorry DOMS,
you're right, I'm done now


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 6, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> ummmmm yes, you are fucking retarded... no shaolin monk competes in the ufc you fucking idiot. Monks do not train for competetive fighting, neither did Bruce Lee, but you can't get your ignorant fucking 17 year old mind around that. Monks do not give a shit about titles, it's their way of life. You made a poll about a street fight, when apparently you don't even know what a street fight entails. No rules, no referee... whoever gets lucky first wins... doesn't matter shit about weight differences, or if 35 other guys professing to have studied JKD have gotten beaten *in a ring, with rules, and a referee*.
> You are a fukkin kid who's pretty much only gotten his ass kicked in wrestling matches, yet you tell people that they don't know what they are talking about.
> Win a few real fights Danny, not with your 'boys' either you fucking girl.



umm no i have won BJJ matches and boxing matches so get off my dick. also look at UFC 2 some karate guy who won hundreds of no rules fights in okinawa got fucking killed by gracie.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Please don't feed the trolls.



But it entertains me while I'm teaching myself about stuff like MPLS VPNs (networking thing)


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

danzik is trolling by saying that bruce lee a little pussy would be able to beat randy coutoure


----------



## kiko (Apr 6, 2008)

Bruce could kill Randy with his bare hands in a couple seconds and then go drink some tea.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Bruce Lee acted for a living, but that was not his life's work.  Are you seriously trying to tell me (after already being caught lying in this thread once) that the founder of one of the most successful styles of martial arts was only successful as an actor?  And translate my use of the word "style" loosely - JKD is not a style, yet it is all styles.
> 
> The only comparison I can think of modern day is a true Shaolin Monk since they are the only other martial artists that train with the intensity and focus that Bruce was well known for.  However like Bruce, they don't seek to show off to increase the size of their ego.  Even they are constrained by their style though, a weakness Bruce did not have.



The problem is that you can't compare him objectively.  You obviously love everything about him and this clouds your judgement.  Comparitively you probably have limited knowledge in comparison to modern day MMA fighters.  There are more effective styles and Bruce Lee never had a chance to compete against them.

The way people talk about Bruce Lee sounds wayyy too much like how your great grandfather would describe some unknown fighter who could beat anyone in the world in his day.  I believe it's more myth than legend.  

"In my day Joe Boxer beat 100 men in a row, and fought 158 rounds in sweltering 120 degree heat....sonny"


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2008)

kiko said:


> Bruce could kill Randy with his bare hands in a couple seconds and then go drink some tea.



He doesn't need to use his hands, he can use the power of his mind to telepathically throat punch you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 6, 2008)

kiko said:


> Bruce could kill Randy with his bare hands in a couple seconds and then go drink some tea.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

also no one realy knows what kind of chin bruce lee has. he might havea  glass jaw


----------



## kiko (Apr 6, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> He doesn't need to use his hands, he can use the power of his mind to telepathically throat punch you.



I'm watching Enter The Dragon right now and he just beat the crap out of 50 guys without breaking a sweat.


----------



## kiko (Apr 6, 2008)

danny81 said:


> also no one realy knows what kind of chin bruce lee has. he might havea  glass jaw



It doesn't matters. He's untouchable.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

kiko said:


> I'm watching Enter The Dragon right now and he just beat the crap out of 50 guys without breaking a sweat.



lol.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 6, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> The problem is that you can't compare him objectively.  You obviously love everything about him and this clouds your judgement.  Comparitively you probably have limited knowledge in comparison to modern day MMA fighters.  There are more effective styles and Bruce Lee never had a chance to compete against them.
> 
> The way people talk about Bruce Lee sounds wayyy too much like how your great grandfather would describe some unknown fighter who could beat anyone in the world in his day.  I believe it's more myth than legend.
> 
> "In my day Joe Boxer beat 100 men in a row, and fought 158 rounds in sweltering 120 degree heat....sonny"



Yes and I'm sure you are extremely knowledgeable and have first hand experience to make a judgment call here.  Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is Anderson Silva, MW Champ of the UFC, imitating Bruce and looking ten times faster and more technically sounds than anything Bruce ever did!






YouTube Video


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 6, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> YouTube Video



isn't that the theme music to "Requiem for a Dream"


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2008)

indeed it is.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 7, 2008)

Arnold was to bodybuilding what Bruce was to MMA, yet Arnold in his prime wouldn't stand a chance in bodybuilding contests of today. 

Bracketology is fun.

Wrist weights fuck up bio motor patterns.

Danny is still retarded.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 7, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Yes and I'm sure you are extremely knowledgeable and have first hand experience to make a judgment call here.  Stop lying to yourself.



Actually I do pratice MMA, and I was probably one of the first on the board to talk about it like 3 years ago when I started.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 7, 2008)

fufu said:


> Here is Anderson Silva, MW Champ of the UFC, imitating Bruce and looking ten times faster and more technically sounds than anything Bruce ever did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




anderson would murder bruce even in a purely strikining match


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Arnold was to bodybuilding what Bruce was to MMA, yet Arnold in his prime wouldn't stand a chance in bodybuilding contests of today.
> 
> Bracketology is fun.
> 
> ...



I don't think that is a good analogy. Bruce never competed in MMA.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 7, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> Actually I do pratice MMA, and I was probably one of the first on the board to talk about it like 3 years ago when I started.


 
Yeah the PRIDE ownage of UFC fighters were classic.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd bet Manny Pacquiao (fights around 130) has both power and speed advantages over Bruce Lee:






YouTube Video


----------



## danny81 (Apr 7, 2008)

pride fighters generay only owned UFC fighters at pride fights since pride fights in japan were never drug tested or really weighted in. thats y the first pride fight not in japan the first ever pride ighter failed a drug test and teh first ever failed a weighin(i think im nto sure about the second one)


----------



## danny81 (Apr 7, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I'd bet Manny Pacquiao (fights around 130) has both power and speed advantages over Bruce Lee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he definetly does hes wearing 16oz gloves to lol


----------



## danny81 (Apr 7, 2008)

YouTube - Mike Zambidis compilation knockouts iron mike zambidis would fuck him up 2.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 7, 2008)

Why do you spell ok sometimes and other times your posts are unreadable?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2008)

just my .02 worth.
...and I think my points have already been made my other's posts.
Except for this:
1) Bruce Lee's acting was atrocious...almost painful to watch...but the action was great.

- Every sport has stand out icons. Bruce Lee is it for martial arts.
as....
-- Body Building: Arnold
-- Boxing: Tyson or Ali
-- Golf: Tiger or Jack Nicholous (sp)
-- Basket Ball: Jordan

From my fading memory of watchng those Lee biography movies; when he started coming up and becoming popular, he was supposedly constantly confronted to fight. (think it said that in China, if someone taps their foot in front of you, it was a challenge?) Reportedly, that happened a lot, and he made quick work of them.

If he were alive today? His style was one of adapting. He would have added ground work to his arsenal.
So, who knows. he would have given up a lot of weight to another skilled fighter....BL against someone his weight class...he would decimate...but against someone that much bigger? Dunno.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 7, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Why do you spell ok sometimes and other times your posts are unreadable?





because if i wanna type like i typing now it takes like 5 minutesjust for one sentence. and sometimes i get pissed and type quick.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 7, 2008)

danny81 said:


> because if i wanna type like i typing now it takes like 5 minutesjust for one sentence. and sometimes i get pissed and type quick.



If you continue to spend the time and type properly, I promise it will get easier.  It was also help you in the future.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 7, 2008)

not rly cuz i will never typ like dis in the real world. cuz im never gunna get a job that takes any sort of brains im guna be a fighting trainer or unlicensed pharmacist lo


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 7, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> just my .02 worth.
> ...and I think my points have already been made my other's posts.
> Except for this:
> 1) Bruce Lee's acting was atrocious...almost painful to watch...but the action was great.
> ...



Bruce Lee is not the Jordan of martial arts.  That title would goto fedor emailienko.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> Bruce Lee is not the Jordan of martial arts. That title would goto fedor emailienko.


Who?
...my point is...you ask anybody the first person that pops into their minds when you say martial arts..and Bruce will ring in often...
Unless someone watches UFC...most likely, they will have no idea who Fedor is.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 7, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> Bruce Lee is not the Jordan of martial arts.  That title would goto fedor emailienko.



yah ill give u that. but i think randy is better. randy is 44 and only started ighting at liek 33.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 7, 2008)

danny81 said:


> not rly cuz i will never typ like dis in the real world. cuz im never gunna get a job that takes any sort of brains im guna be a fighting trainer or unlicensed pharmacist lo


At least you're consistent. Stupid... but consistent.


----------

